# My very own personal photography site



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

Made it on my own, using a provided sample. 

Please, I would be very much appreciate for some of your feedback, feel free! 

Site address: 

Laine Apine Photography


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 19, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

Iron Flatline said:


> I like it!



This is very nice to hear, thank you for the feedback, young gentleman!


----------



## Dillard (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Lilo1015 (Dec 5, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks ok. I like the creativity of some of the shots in terms of composition. My only gripe is that every photo seems to have some strange processing added to it. Some people love that, personally, I am not a big fan of it. It works well with some series, but when your whole port looks this way it gets to be a bit much. This is just my opinion though, and I am nobody


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 5, 2011)

The site is very nice looking, clean and easy to navigate. If you watch the loading bar in the bottom corner it shows that it's a WIX template. I don't know if that really matters to you or anyone else for that matter. It's just one of my pet peeves about WIX. You can pay a premium to own your site without the wix loading bar, but it still shows up. WHY that bothers me is beyond me. 

You have a very varied style which is great, but it makes me wonder what one would get if they asked for portraits from you... There is no consistent, cohesive anything and I'd be leery of hiring someone when I don't know what I'll be getting. If this is aimed at client capture your website needs to show a cohesive style that will show a prospective client what they should expect from you. You only have a few images in there so far and I am sure you're going to add more. When doing that I'd limit to 2 or 3 styles and multiple images that show those styles to the fullest. Group them either by shoot-one in each style for each subject or by style, but make it flow and make it highlight those main styles. If you have some great off the norm stuff you love to do now and then that is something you could highlight in your personal projects or your conceptual categories on there. 
Your nature stuff shows best on the site. They seem fairly consistent. There is one shot in first set I just love. 

As I browsed through the site I found myself wondering why I was bored by it. I discovered it was the images themselves. I notice everything is plunked smack dab in the center of the image. A client is not going to see that as a composition thing, but they are going get the boring feel compared to other photographers. They just won't know why it's boring.

It's a beautiful start and as you add images and change things around think about what it is you want to attract in a client and what you want them to feel and expect from you.


----------

